# Disassemble/reassemble Kato NW2 trucks?



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

Has anyone here ever disassembled and reassembled the trucks from a Kato NW2 switcher? They aren't like "ordinary" locomotive trucks. They have this "floating" suspension mechanism and also have drive shaft inputs. I have two that I need to paint, and I'm afraid to disassemble them. I hate to resort to a brush. I'd like to airbrush the sides.

-Never Get Old


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Mask instead?*



Never Get Old said:


> Has anyone here ever disassembled and reassembled the trucks from a Kato NW2 switcher? They aren't like "ordinary" locomotive trucks. They have this "floating" suspension mechanism and also have drive shaft inputs. I have two that I need to paint, and I'm afraid to disassemble them. I hate to resort to a brush. I'd like to airbrush the sides.
> 
> -Never Get Old


 Never Get Old;

Can't help you on the disassembly question, I have the locomotive but I have not had to take it apart. If the truck side frames are all you want to spray, can't you come up with a masking setup, rather than disassemble the truck? I would think a 3"x5" index card with slots cut for the axles would work. Brush painting isn't necessarily bad. With good paint, well thinned, you can cover the brush strokes quite well. It helps to brush diagonally from one direction and then from the opposite one.
Another possibility is "painting" with chalk. I've done a lot of weathering this way. Pick a suitable rust color and a black. Dip a paintbrush in plain water, then stroke it along a stick of pastel chalk. Then paint the water/chalk mix onto the model. It goes on almost clear, but the color comes out as it dries. All the colors come out dead flat, with no shine. You can overlay another color. Black will tone down the orange rust.
One other benefit of chalk is that it is easy to remove. Scrub with an old toothbrush soaked in water. If things don't go right the first time, this makes it easy to start over. 

hope that helps;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Never Get Old (Apr 16, 2016)

You know, the index card thing might just work, or maybe a slightly thinner paper. If I cut two tiny slots for the axles, I might just be able to slip it between the truck side frame and the wheels.

The trucks are molded in dark blue plastic, and that should require very little spray with my airbrush to turn them black. The index card wouldn't have to block very much paint at all. Overspray working its way past would be pretty much dry and wear off almost immediately. Add very light wash of dust/rust with a brush and done.

Truth be known, I probably could just airbrush them and then thoroughly clean the wheels, but on an expensive loco like this Kato, I don't want to risk it.

-Never Get Old


----------

